# lambo doors



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

Where can I get lambo door kits for cheap? How much? i have a C5 A6


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: lambo doors (tbruneau90)*

Cheap? If you go cheap I think you are asking for trouble. They better be high quality to not have alignment/sagging trouble. That and so many are haters of lambo doors. Personally I like them, but I think you need a coupe to pull them off. How would you do it? Would both the fronts and back doors be lambo or just the fronts? You should do a Photoshop to show us your vision.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: lambo doors (tbruneau90)*

These cars would look great with lambo doors after some minor modification. You'll need to lower it to the ground...completely. The back doors will have to be shaved completely. The front door extended another third of their length. The roof will have to be chopped about a foot. and the trunk lid will have to be shaved of that whole center section.
Of coarse then you would have something that looks like a lambo, will have cost as much as a lambo and will still be a boat on wheels. Too much work in my opinion.


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: lambo doors (Snowhere)*

oh, ok well i was only thinking of doing the front two but idk how it would look with front and back done. I know there are alot of haters towards that butthats what sets me apart from other ppl. idk how to photoshop them to make them look like that and i dont have photoshop on my comp. and if i were to do front and back then im looking at more than a grand for just doors. not to mention they dont even make a kit for the c5 id have to use a universal kit.


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: lambo doors (frankinstyn)*

thats way too much work and time to even bother with doing all that. if i wanted to do all that and be like that id just go drive my dad's lambo lol but im not so. i am going to lower it but i havent decided to use airbags or coil-overs.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: lambo doors (tbruneau90)*

Just cut the springs!!


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: lambo doors (tbruneau90)*


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: lambo doors (frankinstyn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankinstyn* »_
Of coarse then you would have something that looks like a lambo, will have cost as much as a lambo and will still be a boat on wheels. Too much work in my opinion.

i thought you where going to say, buy an A5


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

please dont


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: lambo doors (BIGMerle)*

cutting the srings makes the ride suck and then you end up like a bobble head bc you never stop bouncing


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Lambo doors belong on Lambos.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_please dont 

x2!!


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: lambo doors (tbruneau90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbruneau90* »_Where can I get lambo door kits for cheap? How much? i have a C5 A6

First off it's a four door sedan, so I can only assume you're at least mildly retarded. Second, go to audizine.com


----------

